# Weird Yellow Gates



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen gates like these? On the inside, you couldn't see the poles. They had chutes also made out of the same thing. Making it look like there's no way out to a dog. Pilot was completely freaked out. Not like him at all. He has seen solid gates before. A lot of places around me have solid green gating and that doesn't bother him. Something about this yellow stuff though. It's the only thing, unless there was a weird noise I couldn't hear. This club is a few hours away, so it's easily avoided in the future. If they are common then he needs to get used to them....if not, I'll skip trials that I know have this stuff.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe not the same competition venue, but a place near me has yellow plastic set up around the ring for agility - looks similar. It's the only agility venue out of the half dozen locations I've trialed at that has yellow ring gating.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks! I’ve been to many places and have never seen them before. There were 7 dogs entered in Utility A and none of them qualified so I really don’t think it was just him. I feel like with all the extra space , it wouldn’t be a problem for agility.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Usually not, except for when the judge puts a yellow tunnel with yellow tunnels bags in the ring with only the yellow ring gate as the background.

It happened once this summer and several multi-MACH dogs missed an easy, no-brainer tunnel entrance.

It's interesting how colors in the environment can impact a dog's performance.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I can see that being a problem. I'm just going to keep working on his problem areas so maybe one day we'll finally qualify! We are doing Rally at our next trial so I have more time to work on obedience.


----------

